# Newbie from Georgia



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome and have fun.


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome from another newbee. My hubby is from GA and we might retire there some day... Have you got your hives set up ? We get our first hive in March and then the bees are to come in May.. that just seems too far away. ha~

I wonder why you don't see bees ? This would seem to be something to be concerned with maybe? I have lots of clover and see bees all the time... they even got into my chicken feeding bowl this Winter. 

Best of luck - Bee happy!
gg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## larell718 (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome from another newbie in Georgia. I will be picking my bees up from Jarrett Apiaries in April as well.


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to Beesource! I hope you learn quite a bit.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome from another Georgian!


----------



## poolecw (Feb 8, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the welcome, guys.


----------



## cohutt (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm down 27 in Rome. First hives started last spring, finally got around to joining the forum this week.


----------



## cwojbaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome from another Georgia beekeeper

Im down in Walton County, just south of Monroe. 

Jerry


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Welcome and good luck from Gainesville GA.


----------

